# NH T5 120 Blowing Starter Circuit Fuse



## mcolectd06 (May 4, 2017)

I have a 2017 T5 120 that I bought new. It has around 800 hours on it and has been a great tractor so far with no major issues. We use it for everything. Cut/Rake/Bale, drag arena, pulls the batwing, etc. Last week I jumped in to start it and it wouldn't start. Checked fuses and noticed fuse 26-starter circuit fuse was blown. Replaced the fuse and it fired right up. Went on about what I was doing, turned it off and went to start it again and the fuse popped again. Haven't been able to get it to start since. I pulled battery cables and cleaned terminals really good, checked both starter relays, ran through all of the harness that I can get to etc and can't find anything that stands out. I can run a jumper from the hot terminal on the starter to the excite wire and it fires right up, but will not start with the key. Pops the fuse every time. I've got the entire dash tore apart trying to find it and haven't come up with anything yet. Has anyone else run into this or have any ideas? I'm stumped and really need this tractor going. Thanks.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Maybe a bad nuetral start switch ?


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

well i looked at my T4 (with cab) materials thinking (and hoping) they are fairly similar. apparently that is not the case. i feel certain you are looking for a pinched wire. when adding baler harness to mine i found some that would have become problematic because the assembler wasnt careful when snapping panels in place. a multimeter can help if youve got one


----------



## mcolectd06 (May 4, 2017)

I finally found it. It was a bare wire on the clutch switch grounding out. I’m mad I didn’t start there, but glad it was something simple. Now I’ve gotta put everything back together.. lol. All good though!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mcolectd06 said:


> I finally found it. It was a bare wire on the clutch switch grounding out. I'm mad I didn't start there, but glad it was something simple. Now I've gotta put everything back together.. lol. All good though!


"I'm going to keep on looking even though I found it." My favorite quote.

Ralph


----------

